# Junghans vs. Nomos



## PrecisionInTime

Hi all,

I've been lurking around the forums but this is my first post! Recently, I've been really interested in Junghans and Nomos watches. I've gotten the chance to check out 1 model from each brand so far. See attached.

I like Nomos' in-house movement and quality. The dial is simple yet gorgeous. 

The Junghans is really eye-catching due to the domed glass and fancy looking dial. 

Nomos/Junghans/Bauhaus fans, out of the two, which one would you guys prefer? Out of all their watches, what's your favorite?


----------



## ThomasBombadil

Junghans for me. It's a sharp watch.


----------



## rashshane

Junghans for me too. They have excellent dress watch designs. The designs just look even better with that domed crystal. Although not a popular commercial yet but quite highly rated among watch collectors imo. 

I can't say much about nomos. Never read up much about them. There designs don't appeal to me. I don't have a high opinion on their brand. But hey, what do I know. Heh.


----------



## Timelist

My vote is also for Junghans. Much more stylish in my humble opinion


----------



## Ipromise

Tough call! That Nomos is gorgeous. Love the small seconds and perfectly proportioned crown. I'm going to check out some Junghans when I'm in Switzerland in a couple weeks though - the town I'm in has a couple dealers. I really want to see one of the Meister Drivers, but don't know if they're available yet. They look great, although a little thin. Surprised they're not more common.


----------



## StufflerMike

Thread moved from "Reviews" to the more suitable forum. "Reviews" is for reviews only. Please familiarize with WUS' fora. Thank you.


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

(Disclaimer: I'm a multi-Nomos owner and zero-Junghans owner, but frequent Junghans considerer.)

I've had all positive experiences with Nomos, and have heard only positive experiences about Junghans.

Both are Bauhaus-inspired, minimal German designs, but with very different styles. Each offers design elements and physical attributes that the other brand doesn't.

Notably, neither brand makes particularly rugged cases - you'll see every scratch on the metal - but Nomos' flat* sapphire crystals are very different from Junghans' domed polycarbonate crystals.
_* Most Nomos models have flat crystals, with a handful of exceptions, including the Minimatik (slightly curved) and Metro (plateau-shaped dome, like Junghans').
_
Sapphire is more expensive, but wins *big* on scratch resistance over polycarbonate. (Polycarbonate can flex a bit to absorb larger impacts without shattering, but in practice, if you're banging your watch around hard enough that you'd shatter sapphire, the poly will get scratched to hell anyway and you'll break any mechanical movement soon enough, and you should probably consider inexpensive quartz watches instead.)

Plateau-shaped domed crystals like Junghans' (and the Nomos Metro) also cast noticeable circular shadows on the dial. Personally, I find these shadows too distracting to buy a dome-shape-crystal watch, but many people obviously don't mind it.

That said, there's also a huge caveat to any dark-dialed watch: glare and reflections are the enemies of dark-dial legibility, and Nomos doesn't use anti-reflective coatings on their crystals. (I don't know if Junghans does, but at their price point, it's unlikely.)

I also can't recommend Nomos watches with dates. They don't offer date quicksetting (a separate crown position for quickly scrolling through dates when setting), so the only way to set the date is to go back and forth over midnight, repeatedly, by a few hours (I can't authoritatively tell you how many) in each direction to avoid breaking things inside. It's pretty tedious, and the first time you accidentally set the date to tomorrow and need to cycle through 31 days to make it right again, there's a good chance you'll swear off Nomos watches with dates forever, or until they add quickset dates. (I did exactly that.)

Keeping those caveats about the Junghans crystals and Nomos dates in mind, I'd say buy whichever one has the design you like more, and if you go Nomos, I'd recommend that you consider a no-date model with a light-colored dial.


----------



## schrop

The Nomos you have there has very long lugs and some people don't like that or grow not to like it. I personally like the looks and the lugs of the Nomos Orion.

I am a longtime Junghans admirer, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. To me the new Nomos movement was more important to get first and I am a little leery of the lack of scratch resistance in the crystal of the Junghans models.


----------



## Fantasio

Both are nice, but I would definitely choose Nomos. More interesting model, brand, movement, etc. Just my opinion though. :-d


----------



## CM HUNTER

THAT Junghans over THAT Nomos. Other versions of each brand paired against each other would generate a different reply from me.


----------



## Gianna's Dad

I like what Nomos is doing as a company, so Nomos for me.

Did you know they publish the pricing for servicing, polishing, etc PRIOR to you buying? And their pricing for in house movement servicing is very reasonable.


----------



## jazzwave

I like Nomos because in-house movement and Glashutte made, but nothing special in the design.

I prefer to stay away from Nomos...sorry

~ron~


----------



## hrobi

I think Nomos Hands down. Regardless of black or white dial, you can't go past that classic styling, but with just enough of a modern twist (albeit, the tangente is pretty much a direct homage/copy of an old Lange watch). Junghans is very nice as well, but I just feel that for the price they ask for vs what you get.... it's a little bit overpriced IMO.

For the same price (~$1000 usd for the watch you linked I believe) you could find an decent quality actually vintage bauhaus watch, or for less than half the price have a very similar looking Junkers watch. 

Not to rag on Junghans too much, but honestly it's a stainless steel case, with a plexi-crystal (which I do like very much) and an ETA movement that they would have bought en masse. None of the components are expensive - it really shouldn't cost over $1000. You're getting close to NOMOS prices there, and NOMOS is really in another league above - I don't think it's fair to compare the two.


----------



## CM HUNTER

hrobi said:


> I think Nomos Hands down. Regardless of black or white dial, you can't go past that classic styling, but with just enough of a modern twist (albeit, the tangente is pretty much a direct homage/copy of an old Lange watch). Junghans is very nice as well, but I just feel that for the price they ask for vs what you get.... it's a little bit overpriced IMO.
> 
> For the same price (~$1000 usd for the watch you linked I believe) you could find an decent quality actually vintage bauhaus watch, or for less than half the price have a very similar looking Junkers watch.
> 
> Not to rag on Junghans too much, but honestly it's a stainless steel case, with a plexi-crystal (which I do like very much) and an ETA movement that they would have bought en masse. None of the components are expensive - it really shouldn't cost over $1000. You're getting close to NOMOS prices there, and NOMOS is really in another league above - I don't think it's fair to compare the two.


The only 7750 eqipped watch I know of around $1000 would be a Tissot, plastic movement holder and all. Entry level Swatch brands aren't on par with Junghans. Finishing and QC should be taken into account, not just the stack of components used. There are plenty of micro divers with domed sapphire, sapphire bezel insert, excellent lume, etc... with a 90.. movement in the $500-600 range. Feature rich, they are still cheap for a reason. Also, don't sell the design short. There sure are "similar" wannabes out there, but none are exactly like the Junghans, and a Max Bill is a Max Bill. That is part of what you pay for as well. But I agree $1800 is a little too expensive for the piece. Around $1400 would be reasonable.


----------



## Larry Seiden

I can't really answer the question except to say that I've heard great things about Nomos watches, although to my taste, they are a bit "minimal." I can say that I'm very excited to see this Junghans Meister Driver Chrono when it arrives. (photo courtesy of Worn&Wound).


----------



## Sethie

I own a Nomos Zurich Weltzeit and am really loving it. Price point wise it might be out of this comparison but if you compare it to other watches in its price point, there's just so much to like about it. 99% if not 100% in house made movement with the new Nomos Swing System as well.

I do really like the Max Bill Junghans and there's just something about that dome crystal and the nice clean dial design. Haven't worn/seen one in person I find hard for me to give a comparison between the brands. As much as I like the Junghans Max Bills, none have yet really strike me hard that I would really want to own one.


----------



## Adrian22

CM HUNTER said:


> THAT Junghans over THAT Nomos. Other versions of each brand paired against each other would generate a different reply from me.


In full agreement with this. I do like both brands and intend to purchase one of each (Zurich LE on the secondary market when I find a specific model and a Max Bill Chrono).

Can't go wrong with either brand.


----------



## JChvs

Very tough call. I would go with the Nomos because it edges out the Junghans in the quality of the build IMHO.


----------



## hrobi

CM HUNTER said:


> The only 7750 eqipped watch I know of around $1000 would be a Tissot, plastic movement holder and all. Entry level Swatch brands aren't on par with Junghans. Finishing and QC should be taken into account, not just the stack of components used. There are plenty of micro divers with domed sapphire, sapphire bezel insert, excellent lume, etc... with a 90.. movement in the $500-600 range. Feature rich, they are still cheap for a reason. Also, don't sell the design short. There sure are "similar" wannabes out there, but none are exactly like the Junghans, and a Max Bill is a Max Bill. That is part of what you pay for as well. But I agree $1800 is a little too expensive for the piece. Around $1400 would be reasonable.


Yeah very good point - currently my collection includes a squale 1521 and a vintage seiko hi beat, both of which have absolutely excellent build quality for their price points... and that yep there are brands such as Helios that make fantastic quality divers for well under $1000, where their build/materials you'd assume would be more costly than the non-chronograph Max Bills

But you're entirely right - the Max Bill design does have significant design heritage, and is a very unique look, so I suppose you'd have to look at it the same as paying the extra dollar$ to buy a Rolex Submariner. I came very very close to getting the non-numerical max bill automatic a few years ago as my first automatic watch, as I do love the clean design... but in the end unfortunately the price put me off, and I went with an excellent quality vintage Omega Seamaster for around 65% of the price of the Max Bill (and that was the MB second hand price). Hopefully one day I'll buy a junghans!


----------



## hrobi

Beautiful watch!



lor123 said:


> Forgot the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Decisions,Decisions.
I had the same dilemma... so I got both.

1st





_Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope is simply stunning & Any Nomos is exquisite..But my vote is the Chronoscope for pure aesthetic reasons.
Good luck w/ yr choice & IMO can't go wrong w/ either brand you pick.

_Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## karhu

Have yet to own a Nomos but I love my white dial Junghans Meister Handaufzug. Their Meister chronographs are gorgeous too. Junghans is a great choice in my opinion.


----------



## PrecisionInTime

Thanks everyone for the information. I'm leaning more towards a light color Nomos Tangente or Tangomat right now. I know some of the older models use the 7001 movement so I'm trying to pick up one that uses the in-house swing system. I would definitely like to have both a Nomos (or more) and a Junghans in my collection one day.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Another shout out for the Meister... in this case, the Pilot. You asked for our favorite model... obviously.


----------



## kuku

I was a big Bauhaus fan myself . Nomos are good , i do have one but Max Bill always my first choice . Of course, Junghans use ETA not in-house like Nomos but very robust and cost less when it need to be service.


----------



## Emospence

NOMOS. A no-brainer for me, so much so that I was quite surprised to see the number of votes for Junghans.. Not knocking on Junghans in any way but I just personally find NOMOS much more appealing as a brand and maker..

My favorite pieces from them have got to be the Tangente, Club and Zurich Weltzeit.


----------



## oynag

I own a Junghans and love it. I can't tell you why I prefer it to Nomos, as I certainly understand the appeal. Gut said Junghans. Maybe someday Nomos.


----------



## ltb828

Nomos, they make there own movement.


----------



## aaroniusl

I have handled both brands watches and chose Nomos in the end. I personally feel they offer better value proposition.


----------



## PrecisionInTime

aaroniusl said:


> I have handled both brands watches and chose Nomos in the end. I personally feel they offer better value proposition.


Yes - I totally agree with you. Hard to find the quality and value that Nomos gives you for under $5k. Especially with the models that have the complete in-house designed movements.


----------



## Karlisnet

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> (Disclaimer: I'm a multi-Nomos owner and zero-Junghans owner, but frequent Junghans considerer.)
> 
> I've had all positive experiences with Nomos, and have heard only positive experiences about Junghans.
> 
> Both are Bauhaus-inspired, minimal German designs, but with very different styles. Each offers design elements and physical attributes that the other brand doesn't.
> 
> Notably, neither brand makes particularly rugged cases - you'll see every scratch on the metal - but Nomos' flat* sapphire crystals are very different from Junghans' domed polycarbonate crystals.
> _* Most Nomos models have flat crystals, with a handful of exceptions, including the Minimatik (slightly curved) and Metro (plateau-shaped dome, like Junghans').
> _
> Sapphire is more expensive, but wins *big* on scratch resistance over polycarbonate. (Polycarbonate can flex a bit to absorb larger impacts without shattering, but in practice, if you're banging your watch around hard enough that you'd shatter sapphire, the poly will get scratched to hell anyway and you'll break any mechanical movement soon enough, and you should probably consider inexpensive quartz watches instead.)
> 
> Plateau-shaped domed crystals like Junghans' (and the Nomos Metro) also cast noticeable circular shadows on the dial. Personally, I find these shadows too distracting to buy a dome-shape-crystal watch, but many people obviously don't mind it.
> 
> That said, there's also a huge caveat to any dark-dialed watch: glare and reflections are the enemies of dark-dial legibility, and Nomos doesn't use anti-reflective coatings on their crystals. (I don't know if Junghans does, but at their price point, it's unlikely.)
> 
> I also can't recommend Nomos watches with dates. They don't offer date quicksetting (a separate crown position for quickly scrolling through dates when setting), so the only way to set the date is to go back and forth over midnight, repeatedly, by a few hours (I can't authoritatively tell you how many) in each direction to avoid breaking things inside. It's pretty tedious, and the first time you accidentally set the date to tomorrow and need to cycle through 31 days to make it right again, there's a good chance you'll swear off Nomos watches with dates forever, or until they add quickset dates. (I did exactly that.)
> 
> Keeping those caveats about the Junghans crystals and Nomos dates in mind, I'd say buy whichever one has the design you like more, and if you go Nomos, I'd recommend that you consider a no-date model with a light-colored dial.


+1. Wise post.

I would avoid plexi and therefore any junghans' dome crystal. If you are looking for a 50's looking watch with sapphire dome crystal, have a look at Vaupaus Veli.

If you want a date complication, think twice before going for Nomos. If not, Nomos Tangente no date is a gorgeous watch. Lot of movement, design and value for money


----------



## PrecisionInTime

Karlisnet said:


> +1. Wise post.
> 
> I would avoid plexi and therefore any junghans' dome crystal. If you are looking for a 50's looking watch with sapphire dome crystal, have a look at Vaupaus Veli.
> 
> If you want a date complication, think twice before going for Nomos. If not, Nomos Tangente no date is a gorgeous watch. Lot of movement, design and value for money


Yes, I realized that the Nomos dates are a bit tedious to change around. After looking at the models with the date complication then looking at the ones without it, there seems to be a void at the 6 o'clock position. Ideally, if I can get a great deal on a Tangomat with no date, that would be prime. I'm thinking of ordering a new one from Germany via Chrono24.


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

Love the Junghans, owned a Max Bill Chronoscope black once, but sold it. Ultimately felt it was too jewel-like.


----------



## Carajio

Tough choice. I used to be a bit obsessed with that Junghans but if you were to ask me now I would want the Nomos.


----------



## Portland

Don't get a Nomos. They're terrible.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Don't think you can go wrong either either but if I had to choose one I'd go Nomos. Junghans can always be a later purchase but I think the Nomos is worth having now. I wear my Tangente more than any watch I've owned, pretty much goes with anything dressy or casual looks pretty great.


----------



## KJParlay

I've been "saving" and watching for a Nomos Tangente for a while. I love the classic white dial with blue hands, but the pic you posted with the black dial is stunning. I love the design of the Max Bill but I'm definitely a Nomos guy. Although a previous poster did make a good point about the date function on them.


----------



## 41Mets

The nomos are beautiful. Simply and plain, though. The Junghans Meister line is absolutely gorgeous and the dialsz particularly the blue are just incredible looking. People who are in awe of the in house movement will say Nomos. On looks alone I'd do Junghans.


----------



## crappbag

Generally I prefer Nomos - but that junghans wins over that nomos.


----------



## pk22

41Mets said:


> The nomos are beautiful. Simply and plain, though. The Junghans Meister line is absolutely gorgeous and the dialsz particularly the blue are just incredible looking. People who are in awe of the in house movement will say Nomos. On looks alone I'd do Junghans.


I agree with this. I love the look of the junghans

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alittle

Nomos for me. The aesthetics of the Junghans don't do it for me.


----------



## aaroniusl

Nomos for me because I don't find Junghans value for money for what they offer, in this case the movement and no sapphire crystal.


----------



## t900

I think the Nomos looks good, nice clean design. I have admit I don't currently have a German watch in my collection but I could be tempted haha!


----------



## pk22

watchdaddy1 said:


> Decisions,Decisions.
> I had the same dilemma... so I got both.
> 
> 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope is simply stunning & Any Nomos is exquisite..But my vote is the Chronoscope for pure aesthetic reasons.
> Good luck w/ yr choice & IMO can't go wrong w/ either brand you pick.
> 
> _Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


The white dial with those tattoos looks amazing. Nice choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

pk22 said:


> The white dial with those tattoos looks amazing. Nice choice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the compliment sir

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## justwatches

Nomos! i was deciding between these 2 brands too and ended up getting a Nomos Club Datam. Beside the aestectics In house movement + sapphire glass


----------



## aaroniusl

The Club is a great choice although I personally prefer the no-date version.



justwatches said:


> Nomos! i was deciding between these 2 brands too and ended up getting a Nomos Club Datam. Beside the aestectics In house movement + sapphire glass


----------



## korneevy

I had both Nomos and Junhans and sold them after about 6-8 months. Junhans Max Bill Chrono with silver dial looks awesome, and I loved the plexi glass, thought it was a nice touch. Many people commented on how great that "old" watch is looking - thinking of that as a vintage piece. The Valjoux it had inside was loud as a tractor (and I've had a dozen of 7750 watches before from across the whole spectre so never seen/heard anything quite that bad), hand-winding was painful, and after a while it started to irritate me a great deal that there was no running seconds so I was never sure if the watch was running at all. Also, after a while, you start noticing small details - badly done date window, mismatching lume on dial and hands, date wheel's colour well off from the dial etc etc... surely this isn't a Patek, but a little bit attention would have made this watch a massive success. 

The Nomos Club which I had was an excellently executed piece as in each of their components was great. Movement is very nice, winding butter smooth and accurate to the dot. Design was a bit blah after a while, dry plain and under the radar. In the end, both went for sale... 

ideally, i would have loved the Junhans design with quality and smartness of Nomos execution, but one can't have it all, so I moved on.


----------



## CM HUNTER

korneevy said:


> I had both Nomos and Junhans and sold them after about 6-8 months. Junhans Max Bill Chrono with silver dial looks awesome, and I loved the plexus thought it was a nice touch. Many people commented on how great that "old" watch is looking - thinking of that as a vintage piece. The Valjoux it had inside was loud as a tracktor (and I've had a dozen of 7750 watches before from across the whole spectre so never that bad), winding was painful, and after a while it started to irritate me a great deal that there was no running seconds so I was never sure if the watch is running at all. Also, after a while you start noticing small details - badly done date window, mismatching lume on dial and hands, date wheel colour well off from the dial etc etc... surely this isn't Patek but a little bit attention would have made this watch a massive success. The Nomos Club which I had was an excellently executed piece as in each of their components was great. Movement is very nice, winding butter smooth and accurate to the dot. Design was a bit blah after a while, dry plain and under the radar. In the end, both went for sale... ideally, i would have loved the Junhans design with quality and smartness of Nomos execution, but one can't have it all, so I moved on.


Yeah, I said in a thread a couple of years ago that if Nomos ever got around to putting their Bauhaus stamp on a chronograph it would be dangerous for everybody's wallet.


----------



## Brad Maestas

I've been digging on both brands for some time now. The Junghans Max Bills always seemed a bit fragile to me, perhaps because of the extreme thinness of the bezel and case. Nomos has always seemed to be sturdy and flawless. I've not really been in the market for more pieces in this price range but I still follow and drool. Earlier this year I had the fortune of attending the SF Watch Buys Road Show and was able to get my mitts on all kinds of beautiful stuff including a ton of Sinns, the Nomos Orion, various Max Bills and one of the watches on my shortlist, the amazing Dornblüth & Sohn 99.2.

Once I finally got the Junghans and the Nomos in my hands I could make a more informed decision and it only affirmed my preconceptions. I think the Max Bills are handsome watches and as a graphic and software designer I fully appreciate their design but for what they are I think they are overpriced. I find the Nomos Orion especially stunning with its stark dial and well-proportioned small seconds (I'm a real sucker for those). I think that given the chance I would probably own both like some of you lucky folks!


----------



## rokoce

Porque no los dos?


----------



## OPChagall

Your comment is hitting home to me, because Nomos has set up an advent calendar since the beginning of this month. Each day they'll showcase an employee, who will then give away something that is meaningful to them and somehow connected to the company, like a pencil sharpener owned by the company's founder, or their Doctors Without Borders brand, in which $100 goes to the nonprofit.



Gianna's Dad said:


> I like what Nomos is doing as a company, so Nomos for me.
> 
> Did you know they publish the pricing for servicing, polishing, etc PRIOR to you buying? And their pricing for in house movement servicing is very reasonable.


----------



## htjouster

Gianna's Dad said:


> I like what Nomos is doing as a company, so Nomos for me.
> 
> Did you know they publish the pricing for servicing, polishing, etc PRIOR to you buying? And their pricing for in house movement servicing is very reasonable.


Agree. Their customer service is great, too. Needed to have my Tangente regulated under warranty...Nomos picked up all of the costs to ship it back to Germany and then return to me.


----------



## Jeenyus_Jr

*Everyday:* Nomos Metro
*Classy/formal:* Junghans Max Bill Auto

Let the debate rage on!!!

drool...


----------



## shayanwa

NOMOS without a doubt.


----------



## trailmixsnackpacks

Really late to post but I gots to catch up on 100 so sellers will believe me . This is my first post  

Out of those two specific ones I would choose the Junghans. Although if you were to bring up another Nomos (say Orion) I would definitely choose the Nomos. However, I'd be prettty happy with both.


----------



## BigFatFred

I saved for a very long time and then bought a Nomos Minimatik, the piece is simply exquisite in every way, this level of finishing isn't cheap but I feel overall it's a fair price for such quality.

A Junghans max bill 38 in white is my next purchase as the watch just screams History and understatement and class. Sure it's not going to be finished to the same level or have in house movement but the look and size is gorgeous

Different aethestic here, Junghans classical, Nomos has a more contemporary feel.

If you have to decide a Nomos will be with you for life


----------



## rokoce

BigFatFred said:


> If you have to decide a Nomos will be with you for life


Nice watch! And I agree with your sentiment - I have both the Nomos and the Max Bill, but I would never sell my Orion Datum, while I could imagine living without (the modern) Max Bill. I prefer to have them both, but Nomos is just in another league, imo.


----------



## yellowtrace

Junghans and Nomos is by far my favourite watch brands.

Stowa was on that list as well. But recently I decided that I do not like fliegers and I prefer Tangente over Antea. 

The similarity between the Antea and the Tangente is irrefutable. However, the subtle differences, like the width of the hands compared to the size of the font, empty spaces on the dial just makes Tangente seem a little more complete.

And I must say the same for Ante B2B as well. Minimatik and B2B seem to have similar style (not as much as the Antea and the Tangente). whereas B2B seems too toy-ish, Minimatik looks playful, yet sophisticated.

I don't think I would mind if my collection had only consisted of Nomos (except of course, the max bill). I understand the prestige of the famous brands, but the designs of the Nomos just flick the right switches in my brain (No matter how hard I try, I just can't seem to like any divers, Panerai, Rolex etc.)

To me
Nomos > Junghans
Nomos vs. Max Bill is the only versus and I would change that into
Nomos & Max Bill




Sent from my LG-D858HK using Tapatalk


----------



## d4nimal

Nomos is on a different level in finishing and calibre for me than Junghans, though I love the aesthetics generally equally. That being said, I don't care for that Nomos model as much.


----------



## Rosenbloom

I vote for Junghans Max Bill. It's like love at first sight.
Interestingly Nomos watches, whatever models, never appeal to me, although I know they make their in-house movt and their finishing is great. 
If you put a Max Bill and a Nomos on my table, definitely it will be the Max Bill that firstly catches my eye. ;-)


----------



## ace145

Had the same dilemma recently. Both brands make excellent watches. Junghans Max Bill series is classic, however I opted for Nomos Club. Less Bauhaus, more sporty, more versatile, splendid typography on the face.


----------



## rahul0811

Hi..

I think what Nomos has achieved over the past few years is astonishing - to be almost completely in-house now at this price level is really admirable and you have to tip your hat to the company. Junghans produce some really nice watches - the Max Bill Chronoscope being the pick of the bunch in my view - but if you have the budget to each for a Nomos I think it's a worthwhile and very cool choice.


----------



## jaxify

ace145 said:


> Had the same dilemma recently. Both brands make excellent watches. Junghans Max Bill series is classic, however I opted for Nomos Club. Less Bauhaus, more sporty, more versatile, splendid typography on the face.
> 
> View attachment 11327058


Question for club owners, do you ever feel like the lugs are too long compared to the case ?


----------



## kpipk

Hey OP. So what did you get? Did you get one? Give us an update if you have time? (pun intended)

K


----------



## tomant_123

I don't own it, but have tried it on. In my opinion the lugs really looked unbalanced in the 36mm version. I haven't been able to try the datum on yet. Kinda hoping this will be better matched.


----------



## ace145

jaxify said:


> Question for club owners, do you ever feel like the lugs are too long compared to the case ?


The long lugs are part of the design. It's a matter of personal taste obviously, but I feel I like them a lot as they are.

The watch is 36mm, around 47mm lug to lug and it has to be seen in ones wrist. It generally wears bigger than its size. I have a flat wrist around 6.5'' and it feels just right. Not sure how it would look in a bigger or more round wrist.


----------



## justwatches

NOMOS NOMOS NOMOS!


----------



## Izaakmaclean

Although Nomos has an in-house movement, I prefer the aesthetics of Junghans.


----------



## iffyjiffyskippy

I do like the Junghans Meister (Blue) yet the in-house movement takes precedence-but now look, the Nomos club (not Basel2017 version) is starting to look appealing to me as I have been browsing for last two months the Nomos Tangente 35mm manual wind. I do appreciate this dilemma I am currently encountering.


----------



## anarasanen

Izaakmaclean said:


> Although Nomos has an in-house movement, I prefer the aesthetics of Junghans.


Same here. Junghans Max Bill is designed by the famous Max Bill, Nomos is designed by some dude.


----------



## agraphe

anarasanen said:


> Same here. Junghans Max Bill is designed by the famous Max Bill, Nomos is designed by some dude.


Max Bill its also a dude... therefore Nomos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UnfortunateDateWindow

anarasanen said:


> Same here. Junghans Max Bill is designed by the famous Max Bill, Nomos is designed by some dude.


Don't assume. Many (I think even _most_) of Nomos' designers are women.


----------



## agraphe

UnfortunateDateWindow said:


> Don't assume. Many (I think even _most_) of Nomos' designers are women.


Also, I personally like more designs from Nomos not just one.
Movement wise they play in different league.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Larry Seiden

Its difficult to create a comparision. It really depends on which watch makes your heart sing. For me, it was this one:


----------



## kirkmc

Both are beautiful. My first real watch was a Max Bill quartz, and I love how thin and sleek it is. I'd love to get a Tangente 38, but I'm not yet prepared to spend that much in a watch yet. However, I'll likely get the Form C when it is released soon; I want a Junghans chrono, and that's a looker, and in my price range.


----------



## StufflerMike

kirkmc said:


> Both are beautiful. My first real watch was a Max Bill quartz, and I love how thin and sleek it is. I'd love to get a Tangente 38, but I'm not yet prepared to spend that much in a watch yet. However, I'll likely get the Form C when it is released soon; I want a Junghans chrono, and that's a looker, and in my price range.


Form C is already available. Just saying.


----------



## kirkmc

Not in the U.K.


----------



## StufflerMike

kirkmc said:


> Not in the U.K.


Check Wempe, Old Bond Street. Third window on the left. Or order online.


----------



## kirkmc

None of the online dealers in the U.K. have it. They all say June, which is what Junghans told me on Twitter the other day. You must be thinking of a different watch.


----------



## StufflerMike

kirkmc said:


> None of the online dealers in the U.K. have it......You must be thinking of a different watch.


UK is not the hub of the world. If you want the Form C now, whatever colour, you can order it right now. And I am not thinking of a different watch.


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

I prefer the Junghans in this case on pure personal aesthetics, although I have owned a Max Bill before and became frustrated after the crystal cracked for a second time. I wish they would just make it acrylic.


----------



## Pun

I’ve just ordered a Max Bill 34 mm hand wound grey dial watch. It is a totally different personality indeed.


----------



## X2-Elijah

Pun said:


> I've just ordered a Max Bill 34 mm hand wound grey dial watch. It is a totally different personality indeed.


Um. If it looks that small with a cellphone fisheye lens, I fear thinking how it actually looks to other people through, well, human eyes at normal distances...


----------



## barutanseijin

X2-Elijah said:


> Pun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just ordered a Max Bill 34 mm hand wound grey dial watch. It is a totally different personality indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Um. If it looks that small with a cellphone fisheye lens, I fear thinking how it actually looks to other people through, well, human eyes at normal distances...
Click to expand...

You're applying a Diesel/Dive watch aesthetic here. Not everyone subscribes to the idea that watches should totally cover the wrist with 1/2 cm of metal.


----------



## Pun

barutanseijin said:


> You're applying a Diesel/Dive watch aesthetic here. Not everyone subscribes to the idea that watches should totally cover the wrist with 1/2 cm of metal.


Yes indeed so. Men's watches till recently, that is before the hockey puck size fashion became an accepted trend, were good at 32-36 mm only. Dive watches and chronographs were supposed to be from 36 to 42 mm size for legibility.

I believe this size is the perfect for a gentleman who like bauhaus style at its very best.


----------



## X2-Elijah

Harumpf. Mens watches until recently went in the pocket where they belong, none of this newfangled "wristlet" hoohah. I say verily, my top hat is askew at thine allegations!


----------



## gangrel

Large watches became status symbols because of Rambo, and the stilted image it created. It works for Stallone cuz he's built for it, but it looks ridiculous on a LOT of men.

Bond watches were a bit mixed...but many were "small."

https://www.timepiecechronicle.com/...atches-of-james-bond-casino-royale-to-spectre

Pic of Connery with a Rolex Sub being front and center there. Even the outer lug points are WELL inside the wristbones.


----------



## MetroiD

I've always been a huge fan of the Max Bill designs. Ultimately though, I purchased a Meister.
With Nomos, on the other hand, I've always been strangely attracted to the diminutive Tetra - so I got it.



















For obvious reasons, I'd rather not take sides here - I find both discrete and eye-popping bits of ingenuity across both brands' portfolios. To OP's original 2+year-old-question though: between those two, the Chronoscope is a no-brainer for me.


----------



## melb

Nice!
I think the Meister Kalendar is beautiful, can't find a better moonphase for the price!. I had my eyes on the Black one on bracelet for a long time but ended up getting a a Nomos.

I love the Tetra too, but it is too small for me. I made a 30mm x 30mm cardboard mock up and put it on my wrist (with a paper strap haha) and it is way too small.


----------



## melb

My German combo 😀


----------



## LCLaddict

That looks fantastic! I love the size and I wish more watches came with such straps, they look very comfy.


----------



## Modestwrist

I love the look of the Nomos!


----------



## DWankmuller

Nomos all day!


----------

